# When is a plant mature enough to harvest



## tallslim (Aug 12, 2005)

whats up guys, I think i've nailed this horticulture thing down. i'm trying to figure out how to tell when my plants are ready to be harvest.  I've got an excellant strain and their doing great.  i'm new at this and i don't want to **** it up. . i know the hairs need to be something like 80 percent amber.  I had my first harvest a few months ago and like i said i wasn't sure when to cut and i think that comparmised the overall integrity of the bud.  If any one has pictures of buds that show the ideal time to cut please post them,  it would help me get a better idea how their suppose to look.  any help will be grateful.  these plants are at six weeks into flowering.  these pics don't give them justice.


----------



## Diseased Strain (Aug 13, 2005)

Depending on the strain you have about three weeks to go. You can go by the pistils, but they are not accurate. The best way to tell is to watch the trichomes. Go to raido shack. They have a 100 power lighted microscope for 9 bucks. Put it up to a place on the plant where it has alot of trichomes, And look at the heads of them. 

Trichome colors and Highs:
Clear: Immature.
All Cloudy: More Mind high then body high.
All Amber: More body high then mind high.
Half cloudy half Amber: Good all around high with equal mind and body effects.

I cut mine when they are mostly cloudy, some amber. About 55 - 60 days for my strain. I like the mind high a little better then being locked to the couch.

For 9 bucks, You cant beat it. I have had pistles that were all red, but the high sucked. It's not really the way you want to judge your buds maturity.


----------



## Hick (Aug 14, 2005)

I'll "co-sign" the radio shack microscope. It definatelly beats guessing  by the pistil color.


----------



## mojomon (Aug 14, 2005)

Just picked up that Radio Shack microscope, you guys were right, only nine bucks, works great.  I won't be harvesting for a while, but I plan on using it also to watch for primordia/sexing on the ones I am about to put into 12/12.  Thanks for the tip dudes--MoJo


----------



## tallslim (Aug 14, 2005)

is that a microscope or a magnifier


----------

